

Ask HN: Domain name for personal website - kvdr

Dear HNers.<p>I am looking to register a domain name for my personal website. Nothing fancy with respect to content; maybe just a personal blog, my amateur photographs and details about research and hobby projects. But being so late into the game, I cannot find any suitable domain name with just my first name or even first name plus last name initial with the common TLDs. Is it okay to get one of those new two letter TLDs like .ws or .at or are they looked down upon? My name plus last name is available with a .com TLD but I don't have a usual western name so it would be tough to remember with the correct spelling though it would be just ten characters hence I want to get just my first name. Plus I don't like .com for a personal page.<p>Any suggestions welcome.<p>Thanks.
======
michael_dorfman
First of all: who cares? Seriously, if this is for a personal website, why
does the domain name matter?

Second of all: .at is not "a new two letter TLD"-- it is the TLD for Austria,
and has been around as long as any TLD.

Third of all: Looked down upon by whom? Who are you trying to impress?

Which brings me back to: Seriously, who cares?

~~~
kvdr
Honestly I don't care. I just want something easy to remember. About caring
about other people's perception well I was concerned about potential
employers, nothing major.

------
gharbad
It's a personal page, so the name/TLD don't really matter beyond your personal
preference. From what I can tell, you value having only your first name (much)
higher than having a .com, so I would say you should go with one of the newer
domains. If you're looking to be technically accurate, check to see if a '.me'
is available; that TLD was created explicitly for personal sites.

------
justinj
Should be able to consolidate most of those needs with an aggregator like
About.me - wordpress/blogspot for the blog, flickr/picasa for the photos, and
maybe posterous for the research/hobbies.

Saves time in the creation/maintenance of the site and spreads your presence
across the web.

Regardless, shunning you surname definitely won't help if people try searching
for you.

------
masnick
What about .name (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.name>)?

Or .me if you want something shorter.

~~~
kvdr
Sadly none of them are available.

